# HELP! IV Sedation?



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I'm going in for EC tomorrow.

I was initially told that I would be under general anaesthetic which I am more than happy with.  However, it now looks like it will be done under IV sedation.

I'm really worried that I'll know what's going on - I don't want to know anything about it and now I'm really panicking.  I don't want to be awake at all and I definitely don't want to feel anything (even if there is no pain associated with it).

Does anyone have any experiences of it?  How does it compare to general anaesthetic?  

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

DP had IV sedation for EC and didn't remember a thing. I have also has the same for wisdom teeth extraction and we use IV sedation in the endoscopy department where I work. I also have no recollection of my tooth extraction and it is very amusing at work when we tell patients they can get dressed after their procedures and they think we haven't done anything to them  . I hope this demonstrates that it has the same effect as a GA but that it is much safer and the recovery is a lot quicker  
All the best for tomorrow xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Han2275 said:


> DP had IV sedation for EC and didn't remember a thing. I have also has the same for wisdom teeth extraction and we use IV sedation in the endoscopy department where I work. I also have no recollection of my tooth extraction and it is very amusing at work when we tell patients they can get dressed after their procedures and they think we haven't done anything to them . I hope this demonstrates that it has the same effect as a GA but that it is much safer and the recovery is a lot quicker
> All the best for tomorrow xx


Thank you!

That better be the case, or I'll hold you personally responsible.


----------



## Snootyboots (Feb 16, 2011)

Sedation was great. I didn't feel a thing yet was awake by the time I reached the recovery room. I was very scared and had no reason to be


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

All went well!  Didn't feel a thing.  I was asleep within minutes and woke up really quickly.  It didn't feel any different to general anaesthetic at all.  

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Phew! That's the pressure off me then  
Glad it went well. All the best for this cycle xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Han2275 said:


> Phew! That's the pressure off me then
> Glad it went well. All the best for this cycle xx


LOL! Thank you. xxx


----------



## hutchess (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi MandyPandy,

Just a quick qu re: the IV thing. I have a real fear of having 'things' in my body (not as weird as it sounds, I am talking needles for blood tests, etc). They make me feel really claustrophobic and just thinking about it makes my elbows go weak.   

Did you feel the tube in your arm? Please tell me no.  

x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

hutchess said:


> Hi MandyPandy,
> 
> Just a quick qu re: the IV thing. I have a real fear of having 'things' in my body (not as weird as it sounds, I am talking needles for blood tests, etc). They make me feel really claustrophobic and just thinking about it makes my elbows go weak.
> 
> ...


Hey Hutchess

The needle for anaesthesia goes into the back of your hand or (in my case) the vein on the outside of my wrist (at the bottom of my thumb). It hurt far, far less than any of the blood tests I've had over this whole journey.

Once it's been insesrted you don't feel it at all - it's a really flexible plastic tube so is basically no different from your vein.

I think the thing to remember is that the anaesthatist is really, really experienced at doing it so doesn't bat an eyelid when doing it. If you can teach yourself some relaxation exercises so that when you're on the table you can breathe and relax, you won't feel it at all. That being said, I know it's often hard to relax in situations like that, so I always look away when they're doing it, to distract myself as I can't stand the sight of it going in.


----------



## rachel1972 (Jan 2, 2007)

you all sound lucky , i had sedation for ec and was completly awake and felt loads of pain , not planning that again 

good luck for all of you


----------



## hutchess (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks Mandy. better get that relaxation cd on ipod!

sorry you had a rough time rachel. x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

The one thing I did do was speak to the anaesthetist before I went under.

I made sure he knew I was really nervous.  I said I was scared as I didn't want to feel anything - even if there was no pain, I just didn't want to know what was going on at all.  He said not to worry as it was just like general anaesthetic.

That may have meant he over compensated slightly on the amount of sedative he gave me.  I'm not sure, all I know is I went under and woke up when they'd finished.  I was still really groggy for a couple of hours and I did feel quite sick all day but I thought it was worth it to make sure I had no clue about what was going on.


----------



## hutchess (Dec 18, 2010)

Hope this helps someone out there:

Had ec yesterday and was PETRIFIED (see previous posts). Made sure clinic knew about my fears, they were amazing. The canula bit (my biggest fear) felt just like a little blood test. Went into theatre, was given painkiller, didn;t even feel the sedation go in - infact, I thought they'd forgotten!

I was awake and talking to consultant but didn't really feel anything apart from a slight AF style cramp. Can't remember going back to ward, slept and felt no pain when I woke up. THey said it was like being drunk and at the time I didn't know what they meant, but now I do. You know when you get drunk on a night out and can't quite remember details the following morning? That's what it is like. I can remember bits but there are gaps and it's all a bit hazey, but in a good way.

Good luck to all of you going through this, honestly not as bad as you imagine it to be. 

One other piece of advice - I remember closing my eyes when painkiller and canula were being put in, my consultant said to open them cos you imagine a lot worse when your eyes are closed. Find a spot on ceiling and focus on it (I used the smoke detector) and you'll be done before you know it.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Very similar to my experience Hutchess.  I got some sort of high from the drugs, I felt fantastic afterwards!  I would happily go through it all again!   

Sue


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

LOL!  Sounds like they maybe did give me GA after all - I was totally sparkoed and not even remotely conscious!


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

im with you mandy pandy, im completly out of it to under sedation, i can feel the needle go in, then they say drugs going in......next thing i know im waking up in the recovery room. nice!


----------

